# M HUD Project



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Let's discuss how to enable M-HUD on non M5 vehicles.

It seems it was done on the E60, even though early E60 threads people said they traced it to the DME, and the problem was there was no way to load the M5 DME on the E60.






Clearly the M5 was using an SMG transmission vs an Automatic, although both were 6 speed.

With the F10 we have different transmissions, and different number of gears.

So far I have enabled the M-HUD option in the HUD Display Options but I can't check it. I have also added digital tachometer to the Control Menu Info options, but also can't check it.

QUESTION: DOES ANYONE HAVE ACCESS TO THE METHODOLOGY USED TO ENABLE M_HUD on the E60?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

@Stealth.Pilot,

Can you please point for me where the "HUD_VARIANTE" setting is located? Thanks.

Edit:

Actually I find a "M_VARIANTE" but not a "HUD_VARIANTE"

Also I find a "MDRIVE" But not a "M_DRIVE"

Can you please correct as necessary or point me to the correct place?

JEG23


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> @Stealth.Pilot,
> 
> Can you please point for me where the "HUD_VARIANTE" setting is located? Thanks.
> 
> ...


It is possible I was quoting wrong based on memory. Unfortunately I can't find those fields right now since I am travelling. What may be a good thing to do is assemble a list on this thread of all M Drive, M HUD or M Sport related settings. Once we have that we can try to figure out what they all mean...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

I'm actually looking into this on my F30 and I found an option called "HUD_M" which is set originally to nicht_aktiv, it is in a part where the system gets to hear whether or not it has certain options or hardware, the description for this option is: "This describes whether the car has a M-Headup Display (M3/M5/M6).", now I'm wondering what you guys think of this one.. it kinda looks as if it is a different HUD than the ones standard in our cars.. if so, coding it might be a bit difficult. I haven't tested it out yet, too late for doing that now, but will do soon to see what it does if I enable this function


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

svache said:


> I'm actually looking into this on my F30 and I found an option called "HUD_M" which is set originally to nicht_aktiv, it is in a part where the system gets to hear whether or not it has certain options or hardware, the description for this option is: "This describes whether the car has a M-Headup Display (M3/M5/M6).", now I'm wondering what you guys think of this one.. it kinda looks as if it is a different HUD than the ones standard in our cars.. if so, coding it might be a bit difficult. I haven't tested it out yet, too late for doing that now, but will do soon to see what it does if I enable this function


Svache ,
This was the last parameter I looked in to when I gave up M HUD ... Good that you and Jeg23 are working in this hope you folks will crack this


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks to JEG23 (He is one of our very active memeber but he is always behind the screen) we have list of parameters whihc we think has some relation to our M HUD.

I have tried some of these settings when iinitially worked on HUD thing.
i have added my observation

CAF [HU_CICHB]

3000 HMI, 78

M_DIGITAL_TACHO_EINH (NA)-- added no difference 
HUD_ACTIVATION (NA)-------Acts like switch HUD on/off (Redundant)
M_KEY_SETTINGS (NA)
M_DIGITAL_TACHO (NA)---added no diiference
MDRIVE_CONFIG (2_menu)
MDRIVE (NA)
HUD_M (NA)--added no difference
MDRIVE_RUEKO (NA)----Any body know what is the meaning of Rueko?

CAF [KOMBI L6 BO]

3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, 2C

M_DRIVE_BLINKFREQUENZ (wert 01)
M_DIGI_TACHO_EINHEIT (pia)

3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 06

M_VARIANTE (ag_variante)

3008 PIA_Einheiten, 08

KI_PIA_ANALOG_RW_KVA (Act)
KI_PIA_M_SPORT_DIGI_TACHO (NA)
HUD_PIA_M_SPORT (inact)
KI_PIA_MVERBRAUCH (NA)

and all PIA pertains to including this parameters in your profile export...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

I was playing a bit with these functions on my F30 last night and I noticed that when I turned the digital tacho on (in my iDrive settings menu), it would remove my digital fuel consumption meter thingie (dunno what you call it, it's located below the tachometer on the enhanced instrument cluster.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

I think that is also described in th "Cheat".


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure this is possible. A friend of mine sent me some in-car footage he took for me of the M5 in Germany. (I'm moving there, and naturally, I've ordered one.)

The layout of the instrument cluster's lower third is completely different. It has a larger gear indicator, the M-Drive settings, and more. The part numbers are different.

The cluster feeds the HUD. If the cluster doesn't have the software, it won't be able to drive the HUD. The software versions in our cars are probably old, so even if it did exist, it may not be possible to activate it.

I don't want to discourage anybody, but I think this might be a stumbling block. The E60 was a different beast.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> I'm honestly not sure this is possible. A friend of mine sent me some in-car footage he took for me of the M5 in Germany. (I'm moving there, and naturally, I've ordered one.)
> 
> The layout of the instrument cluster's lower third is completely different. It has a larger gear indicator, the M-Drive settings, and more. The part numbers are different.
> 
> ...


Actually the cluster is different but the lower half extended black panel is the same physical display. The cluster is a dumb device, the software is in the car not the cluster.

Also the same observations can be made with the E60.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

wdimagineer said:


> I'm honestly not sure this is possible. A friend of mine sent me some in-car footage he took for me of the M5 in Germany. (I'm moving there, and naturally, I've ordered one.)
> 
> The layout of the instrument cluster's lower third is completely different. It has a larger gear indicator, the M-Drive settings, and more. The part numbers are different.
> 
> ...


Thats what i thought and gave up on it...

But the video posted by stealth says other wise.

Cn some body tell if it is just RPM that get displayed as part of M HUD?


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

M HUD on the E60 was a breeze...that was a smart HUD, not like the the new pretty but dumb HUD in the F series. 

All you had to do was activate some M-Drive parameters in CCC and in HUD and you had the option of showing the M Tach. The only problem we had with activating the MDrive functions is the top function button on the steering wheel stopped working as the car assumed that was where the M button was. 

I've retrofitted HUD on E60's 5 times and was really surprised the first time I coded an F10 with HUD that it is basically a display with no real brain of its own, it is fed almost completely from the KOMBI. In E60, you could activate things like HUD blinkers by coding the HUD directly. 

EDIT: The exact parameters - 

M view on HUD E60


CAPPL:

MDrive
aktiv
HUD_M
aktiv

HUD:

M_SPORT_HUD
aktiv


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

itschase said:


> M HUD on the E60 was a breeze...that was a smart HUD, not like the the new pretty but dumb HUD in the F series.
> 
> All you had to do was activate some M-Drive parameters in CCC and in HUD and you had the option of showing the M Tach. The only problem we had with activating the MDrive functions is the top function button on the steering wheel stopped working as the car assumed that was where the M button was.
> 
> ...


So you activated M Mode using the button on the steering wheel?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> So you activated M Mode using the button on the steering wheel?


No if i understood him correctly he activated the M Mode through coding...which we also have in our F10.
But the system stoped responding to one the button on of the steerig assuming it as a M Mode button... So we either loose the Mode control or the Cruise control

That gives me a good lead... Too bad i dont have my car with me now!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

itschase said:


> M HUD on the E60 was a breeze...that was a smart HUD, not like the the new pretty but dumb HUD in the F series.
> 
> All you had to do was activate some M-Drive parameters in CCC and in HUD and you had the option of showing the M Tach. The only problem we had with activating the MDrive functions is the top function button on the steering wheel stopped working as the car assumed that was where the M button was.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chase, I think we have all these parameters in Kombi.. May we should dig little deeper...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Since SLI is not going anywhere...... checked on M HUD for a change... No luck but this is what i see for now...

Sorry Iphone Video !

http://youtu.be/9DkP4yvKKOA


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> No if i understood him correctly he activated the M Mode through coding...which we also have in our F10.
> But the system stoped responding to one the button on of the steerig assuming it as a M Mode button... So we either loose the Mode control or the Cruise control
> 
> That gives me a good lead... Too bad i dont have my car with me now!


I'd be comfortable losing either of those buttons.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I'd be comfortable losing either of those buttons.


Enabled every thing ....we have the UI as shown in above video but we are missing the back end! not sure where the back end is? Kombi doesnt have anything else for M HUD


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Enabled every thing ....we have the UI as shown in above video but we are missing the back end! not sure where the back end is? Kombi doesnt have anything else for M HUD


I'm at the same page. I have everything you showed in your video, but nothing really works. Like with you it looks like something is missing..


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

svache said:


> I'm at the same page. I have everything you showed in your video, but nothing really works. Like with you it looks like something is missing..


Yeah we are missing teh system which responds to the input.. we just have empty UI there is no system which can store/respond to our UI clicks


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

I also tried pretty much all available 

Any way into tricking the car computer into "believe" your ordinary F12 650 (my case) is a M6? Perhaps that opens options lacking for this and other M codes to work...
Or maybe there's a VO code that would enable the M HUD? Someone with a M5 would be able to tell us whats in their config... Even better, someone with close relations with BMW, perhaps in south Carolina...


Update 
Changed the production code to a m6, the FA cites the engine now as S63tu (I wish), nothing different in practice. Will drive the car and let you guys now if an extra 160 hp appears (ha ha).
Perhaps additional parameters may allow some of the M functions


----------



## dorijan (Jul 5, 2012)

I just tried it on my 650i F13 aswell.

I can get the HUD Options to appear, however the HUD seems to wait for me pressing the "M" button in Order to activate the M Hud.

Is there any way to remap one of the existing buttons to do that?


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

dorijan said:


> I just tried it on my 650i F13 aswell.
> 
> I can get the HUD Options to appear, however the HUD seems to wait for me pressing the "M" button in Order to activate the M Hud.
> 
> Is there any way to remap one of the existing buttons to do that?


I have the same impression. If we could turn on the M button functions on idrive, would solve it but that particular command is not redundant.
Perhaps a memory command on coding, similar to what we use to make the car "remember" to the AC settings or A.S.S. to turn on M mode everytime...

If an M5 or M6 owner shows up in the forum, their code options could be copied, although it would be a LOT of work...


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Any updates?


The only way to get M-HUD is to have the M Instrument Cluster. End of story.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you think this maybe possible with the new 6WB instrument cluster?


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

Many people in China Flashed M in 6WA cluster


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

How so?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

johnchow said:


> Many people in China Flashed M in 6WA cluster


Hmm, interesting. If this s true, then you just modify your FA (type code = M5 type code), calculate svt_soll, then flash only kombi. If this thing johnchow is saying is true (it can easilly be).

Edit. I have not tried this. It is also possible that only some swfl-files must be changed, not all.


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

It's true. I got info from this page http://club.autohome.com*****bbs/thread-c-65-32547963-1.html


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Did they post how to do it?


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

No, They just have posted photos showing their success on flashed 6wa with M performance


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Can you message the guy and ask how?


----------



## kaveh_h (Jan 5, 2015)

*F10 M HUD Project*

JohnChow was kind enough to provide me with a link but unfortunately the link does not work .


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Johnchow, did you ask the dude how he did it??


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

They told me use M5 type TAL flashing


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I actually calculated SVT_soll to my F30 yesterday or two days ago, by using F80 M3 type key. I got M3 software, checked that it matches my F30 6WA, and hopefully today I have time to flash it. Different chassis but same target, M-HUD.


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

If you have succeed in flashing***65292;just post detailed steps for reference


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm interested in this as well...please post details. Also, does anyone here understand Mandarin? There is a Chinese forum, where a guy posted pics of M-Tach on his standard cluster but I couldn't understand much of the discussion. If anyone can post a summary of what that guy did OR ask that guy...that'll be awesome!


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

I have two 6WA - one from F10 production 10/12 and second from F15 production 08/13.
Same for both.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

standa said:


> I have two 6WA - one from F10 production 10/12 and second from F15 production 08/13.
> Same for both.


Strange, as at least F1x KOMBI indeed gets different software when using M5 type key.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Strange, as at least F1x KOMBI indeed gets different software when using M5 type key.


Forgot to tell you - I have also on both 6WA I-level 14-07-505 flashed.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

quick update from me.

Software is working. M-HUD working (selectable by CIC)

BUT current errors:
- Gearbox
- FDS not working
- Trailer coupling

Not that easy to sort them out.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Logical. In a M5 the datas come from the DKG and DME and not from FES (FDS) and EGS. So there must be errors from FDS and gearbox.

CU Oliver


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Regarding to the chinese board - it is possible without errors.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It should be possible, the question is how? 

CU Oliver


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Exactly 

I guess I checked 5 times the codings in the Kombi... no idea yet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scup0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> quick update from me.
> 
> ...





milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Logical. In a M5 the datas come from the DKG and DME and not from FES (FDS) and EGS. So there must be errors from FDS and gearbox.
> 
> CU Oliver


I guess this is where i get to say "I told you so"... 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8686603&postcount=3


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess this is where i get to say "I told you so"...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8686603&postcount=3


Not yet

First:
Scup0, did you code kombi and head unit with your original factory FA? If not, then try it, let the car sleep and check if you can get rid of those errors. Did you BTW also flash BTLD and FLSL?

Second:
There are five SWFL-files in KOMBI (F30): Application GSS (no idea), Application KSS (no idea), Check control data, config data and graphic data. I try to look at this tomorrow, maybe it requires only some SWFL's changed. GSS seems to have lots of M-hud information, on M3 software. On standard F30 software this info is absent.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Not yet
> 
> First:
> Scup0, did you code kombi and head unit with your original factory FA? Yep If not, then try it, let the car sleep and check if you can get rid of those errors. Did you BTW also flash BTLD and FLSL? Yep
> ...


Quote


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Any thoughts, what could KSS and GSS mean? These come probably from German words. GSS could be grafik something, KSS maybe karossie?


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Unfortunately not, sorry.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

BMW uses normally a so called denglish, a mix between german and english words. A good example is DD (dynamic drive), DSC (dynamische Spur Control). Also in E-Sys, acoustical_lock_confirm in HU_NBT and in FZD akkutische_Quittierung (which means the same). So GSS and KSS can mean everything.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The solution could be easier. Please take a look into Kombi/3003/FDS_ENABLE und Kombi/3003/Getriebe_Art and make the right settings.

CU Oliver


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tested them yesterday already. They don't help.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Another problem might be the analog speedometer. Software configured to 330km/h dash?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was not able to flash M3 software to F30 kombi. It gave some memory check error. I tried both bootloader and SWFL, together and separated.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sad to hear.

Since I need my car tomorrow - I flashed back.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Too bad


----------

